# Updates on my luecs



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

This is so exciting! I've never bred amphibians before, it is so wonderful. I love watching the development. You can't see this stuff with reptile eggs.

I've got 3 tadpoles so far, one of them is an albino.









I also have 5 eggs that have all been developing very well.
























































It looks like I've got 2 more albinos in the second clutch of eggs 

AND, last Sunday night the frogs laid 5 MORE eggs! I also got to watch them court, and I saw the male call. It was VERY exciting!!
























looks like one of the new eggs is a dud, but that is ok.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great tads!!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

COngrats! When it rains it pours eh?


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

housevibe7 said:


> COngrats! When it rains it pours eh?


Yeah, it sure does! It is a good thing though


----------



## Lazlo (Jan 19, 2007)

Two more albinos!?! That´s really unusual... Keep them alive...


----------



## mokeys0 (Nov 27, 2007)

CONGRATS!! nice pics


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

Lazlo said:


> Two more albinos!?! That´s really unusual... Keep them alive...


I am definately trying! The first one seems do be doing well, it is growing! Well, apprently the parents are both Heterozygous for albino (lucky me!) so 1 out of every 4 babies should be albino.
Check out this neat-o site I found about genetics! http://www.supersnakes.com/gwiz.htm


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! I can't wait until my Leucs Breed. 
Good luck with the eggs! 

-Yidso


----------



## Parsons (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats!
Great Pictures.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice pics. Looks like you are up to your ears in eggs and tads. Is it too early to be calling them albino? They could color up later. Just my .02.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

ian said:


> Nice pics. Looks like you are up to your ears in eggs and tads. Is it too early to be calling them albino? They could color up later. Just my .02.


That tad looks to be a chocolate (hypo if you will). The only thing thats thrown me off is the egg if hatched from wasnt clear. But thats how my hypo tags look like. Its albino


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

I am up to my ears in eggs/tads now! They laid more eggs this past weekend! Is that healthy?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Are you pulling all the eggs? One thing you can do is to leave them in there and allow the parents to care for them. This may make it to where they take a little break.


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

housevibe7 said:


> Are you pulling all the eggs? One thing you can do is to leave them in there and allow the parents to care for them. This may make it to where they take a little break.


I was removing the eggs until this last clutch. I thought I read some place that if you remove them they will lay more. I will let them take care of this clutch themselves.


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

*eggs*

how many days after they were laid did you pull the eggs and what type of container do you keep them in ? pic of container would be greet . ive got 6 eggs my first batch ever just want some info and pics thank


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: eggs*



denfrogs said:


> how many days after they were laid did you pull the eggs and what type of container do you keep them in ? pic of container would be greet . ive got 6 eggs my first batch ever just want some info and pics thank


Sorry my reply took so long....

I pulled the eggs out after I saw development.
I am keeping them in deli cups currently. I'll try and take some pics later today.


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

*New Update*

The oldest of the tadpole are finally getting back leggs!!!! They are only stubbs right now, but it is exciting.


----------



## stevemc (Aug 13, 2007)

It looks like the eggs are a little dry. Are you putting water on them daily? It sounds like you are having good luck with them though. What kinds/types are they? I havent seen any albinos before. Maybe you could post pics when they morph out.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

stevemc said:


> It looks like the eggs are a little dry. Are you putting water on them daily? It sounds like you are having good luck with them though. What kinds/types are they? I havent seen any albinos before. Maybe you could post pics when they morph out.


Those pics are old, I've gotten the hang of things now. I use an eye dropper to moisten the eggs now.


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

tinctoritus said:


>


I can't wait til mine look like that!!!


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: eggs*



TameYourself said:


> denfrogs said:
> 
> 
> > how many days after they were laid did you pull the eggs and what type of container do you keep them in ? pic of container would be greet . ive got 6 eggs my first batch ever just want some info and pics thank
> ...


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

To help with the moisture on the eggs I keep them in a sealed container and mist it once when I first put them in. It works just fine and I don't have to monitor the eggs for humidity.


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

*UPDATE*

Sad news 
The first of the tads has gotten its front legs, and they don't look good. It has SLS for sure 
I hope the others aren't like the first!


----------

